# Slightly modded R32...



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guys, have you seen this?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1016166


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

0- 60 in 3.2 - that is QUICK !!!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

aye ive seen it, wicked ;D. wonder when rob's gonna get that done?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Must resist temptation, must resist temptation....

One highly modded car should be enough for anyone, that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

nice, very nice......having experienced a chipped R32 already I am sorely tempted - 300bhp is available for minimal (relative in tuning terms) outlay for the R32 already.........Beves............up to you to pave the way matey!  Unt Mega Golf.....!


----------

